# Camaro ZL1 wheels on a Cruze



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Meh... 20s are too big, these would probably look better in 18s and maybe even 19s...

Look good on the hatch though


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Meh... 20s are too big, these would probably look better in 18s and maybe even 19s...


I agree, though they still look pretty nice.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

****, these look awesome


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Replicas generally weigh more than the rims they replicate. I wonder how much these weigh compared to true ZL1 rims?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Those look pretty sick! I'd much rather have 18s though lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the look, but Im not a fan of thin tires, gimmie 17-18s

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Will the real wheels have the same bolt pattern as the diesel. Although the wheels are nice there seems something is not quite right about them on a Cruze? Perhaps if they were a bit smaller?


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

17s or 18s for me.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was able to find these wheels in 18 inch 5x115 and 5x105.

The problem with going to a smaller diameter is that the shape of the design will be less appealing asthetically. Which is why it's mostly available in 20 inches and up.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The look of the wheel is completely lost in an 8" width. The ZL1 wheels look great because they have such a deep-dish look to them. This narrow version just doesn't do it...

...and they're 20's. One size too big on a Cruze. A 19x8.5 et38 would be a much better size for that style and would allow a bit of "dish".

Says the guy rocking 17x7 Eco wheels...


----------



## Matdawg0109 (Jan 8, 2013)

Where can we find these style wheels? Havnet been able to find them.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

From what I found, their sold out of Brazil. Hopefully they'll ship to the US and won't charge an arm and a leg.

Acessrios para carros, Rodas e Acessrios Tuning | Tuning Parts


----------



## Matdawg0109 (Jan 8, 2013)

From what I could gather (trying to remember jr high spanish) they dont have these wheels posted on their site. Maybe they no longer carry/make them? Bummer! Thought they would look nice in an 18" wheel on a black metallic cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the all black ones I seen in person on the dealer lots. 20's look nice but I don't live in a city that would allow it(road wise). Patman they still impounding cars down there for unsafe non factory wheel swaps?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The red one looks sweet. Not sure why but not feeling the other 2.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I like!


----------



## Cruzeguy1978 (Apr 15, 2014)

where can i buy the 20" replica ZL1's for my Cruze????? Help


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Can you images how slow the acceleration would be turning these big heavy 20s , no thank you I believe it's the 17 Eco wheel ftw


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd rather have the rest of the car not just the wheels.


----------



## cruze maniac (Apr 11, 2016)

Where can I get these?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I bet that car rides like $hit. If you ran over a dime you'd probably feel it...and crack the rim. Definitely not a good look.


----------



## smithy22 (Apr 11, 2016)

The rims look great!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I bet that car rides like $hit. If you ran over a dime you'd probably feel it...and crack the rim. Definitely not a good look.


This is off topic....but I have the LTZ 18's and Eibach springs....and there's this patch in the road I drive on to work, it's a very flat nice patch that's probably only .5-1 inch higher than the rest of the road....like it's barely visible...and boy does my car SLAM into the patch...feels like my tires are gonna pop every time I hit the edge of it....before the springs never even knew it was there.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

With those big rims you effectively reduce wheel/suspension travel. If it's anything like a bike, you never get into the proper shock or suspension stroke unless you re-do the component for a good ride. Maybe I'm wrong with cars.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

cruze maniac said:


> Where can I get these?


When I posted this thread these wheels were being sold in Brazil and it continues to look that way. You might be able to find a Brazilian wheel vendor to ship to the U.S.

Google:* zl1 wheels 5x105*


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

To be honest when I seen this title name I am thinking yeah right Camaro rims on a Cruze? But after seeing the pics those rims & tires are tight on that car very nice!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

cruze maniac said:


> Where can I get these?


RIP to your MPGs if you go thru with this


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> This is off topic....but I have the LTZ 18's and Eibach springs....and there's this patch in the road I drive on to work, it's a very flat nice patch that's probably only .5-1 inch higher than the rest of the road....like it's barely visible...and boy does my car SLAM into the patch...feels like my tires are gonna pop every time I hit the edge of it....before the springs never even knew it was there.


Yep that's usually the case, even 17's are kinda stiff on these cars. 16's seem to be the best comfortable wheel/tire combo but looks horrible. This may be the reason the new LTZ(I mean Premiere) has smaller wheels until you order it with 18 optional wheels. Other cars like the Legacy GT Spec B each year people complained to the point they made the Bilsteins softer to the point It canceled out the point of the shocks.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Yep that's usually the case, even 17's are kinda stiff on these cars. 16's seem to be the best comfortable wheel/tire combo but looks horrible. This may be the reason the new LTZ(I mean Premiere) has smaller wheels until you order it with 18 optional wheels. Other cars like the Legacy GT Spec B each year people complained to the point they made the Bilsteins softer to the point It canceled out the point of the shocks.


Makes me wonder how luxury vehicles come with 19, 20, 21 inch wheels....they must spend a lot more on the suspension to make up for the usually uncomfortable wheels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Makes me wonder how luxury vehicles come with 19, 20, 21 inch wheels....they must spend a lot more on the suspension to make up for the usually uncomfortable wheels.


Replace a strut on a Airmatic Benz and you will see how fun and thrifty that is.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Replace a strut on a Airmatic Benz and you will see how fun and thrifty that is.


Haha oh I'm sure, nothing involving air sounds easy or cheap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Haha oh I'm sure, nothing involving air sounds easy or cheap.


Yep by the time it fails on the Navigator, it's the value of the truck. Similar can be said with Town Cars and Grand Marquis with HPP setup.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> With those big rims you effectively reduce wheel/suspension travel. If it's anything like a bike, you never get into the proper shock or suspension stroke unless you re-do the component for a good ride. Maybe I'm wrong with cars.


The size of the rim has nothing to do with suspension travel. The lack of sidewall can be considered a factor, since it does the initial shock absorbing, but that's more of a feel thing than affecting the actual suspension components.



ChrisWorldPeace said:


> RIP to your MPGs if you go thru with this


Who cares about efficiency and performance when upgrading the looks of your wheels?


----------

